# RX100 M3 still worth it in 2016?



## nerwin

So I've been thinking about getting a compact camera to compliment my DSLR. I have thought about getting the X100s, but the video mode is useless and I want decent video with stabilization. 

The RX100 M3 came out in mid 2014 and people are telling me to not bother and to get the Mark 4 instead...but its nearly double in price. I can get the RX100 M3 barely used on eBay for around $500! From what I can tell, the only real difference is that the M4 shoots in 4K video which I don't really care about right now. But other than that, they seem to be pretty much equal in terms of image quality. 

So is the M3 still worth to get in 2016 or is there a better alternative? Or am I missing something?


----------



## cherylynne1

Of all the different versions, 3 and 4 are the most similar. As you pointed out, the 4K is the biggest difference. There's also a small increase in ISO performance, frames per second (10 vs 16), faster shutter speed, and slower slow motion. But the M3 is already very good at all these things and can meet most people's needs. It's a great bargain.


----------



## nerwin

The only other thing I see better is the viewfinder which is much more higher res than the RX100 M3.  But probably not worth all the extra amount of money.


----------



## CherylL

I have the M3 & M4.  I purchased the M4 for the higher frame rate of 1080p 120fps and the 4K.  The super slow motion of 1000fps was disappointing.  It only records a few seconds and the quality is not there.  But, the 1080p 120fps slowed to 10% is butter smooth.  I have a bird slo-mo test on Flickr and a slo-mo dogs on Flickr & Vimeo.  My last Mexico video was shot on the M3 with some GoPro time-lapse.

The M3 shoots great video and the photo quality is good too.  The M4 does focus faster.  I have not tested everything out on the M4 yet.  I plan on taking video with it next trip to Mexico and will use the M3 for time-lapse.  The battery will give you about 300 photos with time-lapse and surprising I shot video over 3 days and still had battery power.

I don't use the view finder.  Actually I forget it is there because of shooting video blind in the bright sun and couldn't see the LCD screen on the GoPro or D70.

I got my M4 as an open box at Best Buy, a few hundred off.  They sell this camera online only and people return to the stores.  From what the clerk told me the store is penalized for having them in inventory so they price to sell.  Check online for the camera and then check for Available Open Box.  It will show if a store near you has one.  I just kept checking every few days.  You have 10 days to test it out for a full refund or 30 days depending on your membership status.


----------



## nerwin

I think I might just go with the Nikon DL 24-85 instead of the RX100 M3. But who knows.


----------



## bribrius

why? If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## nerwin

bribrius said:


> why? If you dont mind me asking?



Well its only $646 and I was going to spend around $575 on the Sony RX100 M3. For a little bit more money, I get a new 2016 camera with better specs, 4K video, more dedicated controls and I'm sure it will have faster autofocus.  Yes, it doesn't have a viewfinder, but its something I'll have deal with and I could always get the optional EVF because it has a hot shoe too!

Oh...don't forget the 1:1 macro mode!


----------



## bribrius

nerwin said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> why? If you dont mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its only $646 and I was going to spend around $575 on the Sony RX100 M3. For a little bit more money, I get a new 2016 camera with better specs, 4K video, more dedicated controls and I'm sure it will have faster autofocus.  Yes, it doesn't have a viewfinder, but its something I'll have deal with and I could always get the optional EVF because it has a hot shoe too!
> 
> Oh...don't forget the 1:1 macro mode!
Click to expand...

hmm . i'd say take a look at the pics people took from each camera maybe you can find some unprocessed ones. See what you think of the color etc etc


----------



## nerwin

bribrius said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> why? If you dont mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its only $646 and I was going to spend around $575 on the Sony RX100 M3. For a little bit more money, I get a new 2016 camera with better specs, 4K video, more dedicated controls and I'm sure it will have faster autofocus.  Yes, it doesn't have a viewfinder, but its something I'll have deal with and I could always get the optional EVF because it has a hot shoe too!
> 
> Oh...don't forget the 1:1 macro mode!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm . i'd say take a look at the pics people took from each camera maybe you can find some unprocessed ones. See what you think of the color etc etc
Click to expand...


Well nothing on the DL 24-85 yet since its so new. But its Nikon and so I expect the colors to be similar to my D610. 

I have downloaded many raw files from the RX100 M3 and I am very pleased with them. Lightroom does a very nice job at processing those raw files, the fuji ones..not so much lol.


----------



## Derrel

nerwin said:
			
		

> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> why? If you dont mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well its only $646 and I was going to spend around $575 on the Sony RX100 M3. For a little bit more money, I get a new 2016 camera with better specs, 4K video, more dedicated controls and I'm sure it will have faster autofocus.  Yes, it doesn't have a viewfinder, but its something I'll have deal with and I could always get the optional EVF because it has a hot shoe too!
> 
> Oh...don't forget the 1:1 macro mode!
Click to expand...


One thing I learned over a decsde ago with a Canon PowerShot G3: once you hook up a POWERFUL flash unit to a smallish, compact camera that can shoot in RAW capture mode--that camera becomes infinitely, infinitely more capable. The ability to hook a speedlight, like your Canon 580EX-II, or your Nikon SB 800, to a compact camera's hotshoe opens a LOT of new doors. Having a hotshoe makes even a 15 year-old PowerShot a very capable camera.

The difference in how photos "look" when using off-camera flash is startling...there's no other way to put it. Built-in flash always looks like built-in flas-because that is exactly what it is. In the early 2000's, before d-slr's had dropped to below $1599, there was a period of a few years where people were using small, compact 2.5 to 4 MP digital P&S cameras with hotshoes, and off-camera lighting, and getting very nice images.

I'm not advocating any specific camera because I'm not really up on what model X offers over Model Y. Buying the "earlier gen_ model is always a money-saver, as is the refurbished (or returned) route.BestBuy is actually a pretty large camera retailer, with a good return/trial period policy, and one you can probably access even in rural Vermont within a 45-60 min. drive.


----------



## pixmedic

well, they both have a 1" sensor, so thats a wash. 
the focal ranges are almost the same...a little longer on the nikon, but nothing significant. 
you would have to compare other specs and see what fits you better. 
I dont really care about the final numbers snapsort assigns the cameras they review, but I do like being able to see many of the features compared. 
Compare the Nikon DL24-85 vs the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 III


----------



## nerwin

pixmedic said:


> well, they both have a 1" sensor, so thats a wash.
> the focal ranges are almost the same...a little longer on the nikon, but nothing significant.
> you would have to compare other specs and see what fits you better.
> I dont really care about the final numbers snapsort assigns the cameras they review, but I do like being able to see many of the features compared.
> Compare the Nikon DL24-85 vs the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 III



When I have the money to buy, then the decision will be made. But I don't have the money as of right now so I'm just going to save in the meantime and hopefully I can sell my macro lens. Who knows...my needs may change by then and I could end up getting something different haha.


----------



## bribrius

nerwin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, they both have a 1" sensor, so thats a wash.
> the focal ranges are almost the same...a little longer on the nikon, but nothing significant.
> you would have to compare other specs and see what fits you better.
> I dont really care about the final numbers snapsort assigns the cameras they review, but I do like being able to see many of the features compared.
> Compare the Nikon DL24-85 vs the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have the money to buy, then the decision will be made. But I don't have the money as of right now so I'm just going to save in the meantime and hopefully I can sell my macro lens. Who knows...my needs may change by then and I could end up getting something different haha.
Click to expand...

so you wasted all our time on this thread for nothing? Geez man money talks b.s. walks LMAO


----------



## bribrius

I COULD HAVE had something important i could be doing..   OH wait, never mind. I got nothn


----------



## pixmedic

they both look really nice. 
personally, for similar money I would opt for the Nikon just because its newer. 
then again, Sony has proven they can really squeeze some quality out of smaller cameras.


----------



## nerwin

That would be the other thing..the Sony is slimmer for sure and would be easier to pocket than the Nikon DL. But still.


----------



## bribrius

nerwin said:


> That would be the other thing..the Sony is slimmer for sure and would be easier to pocket than the Nikon DL. But still.


buy them both return the one you dont want. Then you just made someone else a open box special.


----------



## gsgary

Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin

bribrius said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be the other thing..the Sony is slimmer for sure and would be easier to pocket than the Nikon DL. But still.
> 
> 
> 
> buy them both return the one you dont want. Then you just made someone else a open box special.
Click to expand...


I'm hoping for someone to do that for me.


----------



## gsgary

nerwin said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, they both have a 1" sensor, so thats a wash.
> the focal ranges are almost the same...a little longer on the nikon, but nothing significant.
> you would have to compare other specs and see what fits you better.
> I dont really care about the final numbers snapsort assigns the cameras they review, but I do like being able to see many of the features compared.
> Compare the Nikon DL24-85 vs the Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have the money to buy, then the decision will be made. But I don't have the money as of right now so I'm just going to save in the meantime and hopefully I can sell my macro lens. Who knows...my needs may change by then and I could end up getting something different haha.
Click to expand...

Next time bloody wait till you have the money before asking about a camera

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk



go home gary, your drunk. 
nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
Click to expand...

I have not been out since Saturday night
He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon

I bought my pocketable P7800 because it's Nikon  
ooh, and I can use my flashes and accessories with it too versus going with another brand's system.


----------



## nerwin

This is a discussion forum, is it not? Sometimes people change their minds after "discussing". But who knows..I may end up getting the Sony. 

I like to think ahead before I buy something because I'll then have a informed decision on what I'm going to buy and allows me to have a goal to work toward.


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



sooo..
your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
Click to expand...

No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You offering to get the M240 for me?


----------



## gsgary

nerwin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


how many MP's?


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many MP's?
Click to expand...

Leica à la carte

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin

gsgary said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another pointless I'm looking at this camera is it any good 30 post later I'm going to get this camera because it's Nikon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


MP5? Why do you need a MP5 when you have M4's?


----------



## gsgary

nerwin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> go home gary, your drunk.
> nobody said "get it _*because*_ its nikon"
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MP5? Why do you need a MP5 when you have M4's?
Click to expand...

MP film camera I shoot 99% film now

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## nerwin

gsgary said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MP5? Why do you need a MP5 when you have M4's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MP film camera I shoot 99% film now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


What about the 1%?


----------



## gsgary

nerwin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> 
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MP5? Why do you need a MP5 when you have M4's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MP film camera I shoot 99% film now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the 1%?
Click to expand...

Sony A7 with Leica fit lenses

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been out since Saturday night
> He said the DL colours would be as good as his D610 my Sony A7 produces nicer colour than any Canon I have had
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many MP's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica à la carte
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



i went through the whole process but I couldn't find where to select the number of megapixels I wanted.
seriously, for $6k i could get a hella good MF setup and it would only be _*slightly*_ less portable, but _*significantly*_ higher quality.


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> sooo..
> your suggesting that he get the rx100 III _*because *_its a sony?
> 
> 
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many MP's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica à la carte
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i went through the whole process but I couldn't find where to select the number of megapixels I wanted.
> seriously, for $6k i could get a hella good MF setup and it would only be _*slightly*_ less portable, but _*significantly*_ higher quality.
Click to expand...

I've  already got a good MF set up and the MP is beautiful but I might save some money and get an M-A

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because it's a nice camera I would tell him to get Leica M 240
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many MP's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica à la carte
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i went through the whole process but I couldn't find where to select the number of megapixels I wanted.
> seriously, for $6k i could get a hella good MF setup and it would only be _*slightly*_ less portable, but _*significantly*_ higher quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've  already got a good MF set up and the MP is beautiful but I might save some money and get an M-A
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


could split the difference and go m7


----------



## gsgary

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You offering to get the M240 for me?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how many MP's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica à la carte
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i went through the whole process but I couldn't find where to select the number of megapixels I wanted.
> seriously, for $6k i could get a hella good MF setup and it would only be _*slightly*_ less portable, but _*significantly*_ higher quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've  already got a good MF set up and the MP is beautiful but I might save some money and get an M-A
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could split the difference and go m7
Click to expand...

No it has electronic if that goes wrong it cannot be used manually, my friend offered me an M7 and cash for my M4p 70 year anniversary 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't buy one for myself I'm saving for an MP to go with my M4's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many MP's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leica à la carte
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i went through the whole process but I couldn't find where to select the number of megapixels I wanted.
> seriously, for $6k i could get a hella good MF setup and it would only be _*slightly*_ less portable, but _*significantly*_ higher quality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've  already got a good MF set up and the MP is beautiful but I might save some money and get an M-A
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> could split the difference and go m7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it has electronic if that goes wrong it cannot be used manually, my friend offered me an M7 and cash for my M4p 70 year anniversary
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


yea but that would include trading in your mp4, I was talking just a straight up purchase. 
but if you want zero electronics, its MP or M-A for recent additions.


----------

